# Alert is not going away



## LemonJuice (2 Jun 2020)

One of my threads was moved to a different thread and the alert informing me of that is always appearing.

How can I remove it?


----------



## I like Skol (2 Jun 2020)

I've had similar in Private Messages. Try making an extra post on the thread and it should refresh the alert system.


----------



## LemonJuice (2 Jun 2020)

I like Skol said:


> I've had similar in Private Messages. Try making an extra post on the thread and it should refresh the alert system.



Unfortunately that has not worked.


----------



## Katherine (2 Jun 2020)

Try logging out. Then clearing your cache and then logging in again.


----------



## LemonJuice (2 Jun 2020)

Katherine said:


> Try logging out. Then clearing your cache and then logging in again.



Nope.


----------



## Katherine (2 Jun 2020)

LemonJuice said:


> Nope.


Oh dear. I'll ask the other mods.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Jun 2020)

@LemonJuice mark all alerts as read?
I'm just guessing for now, the mods team will investigate.


----------



## LemonJuice (3 Jun 2020)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @LemonJuice mark all alerts as read?
> I'm just guessing for now, the mods team will investigate.



Thank you so much!


----------

